# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل من ترجمة لــ الأخنس بن شريق ؟ وهل اختلف في إسلامه ؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*هل من ترجمة لــ الأخنس بن شريق ؟ وهل اختلف في إسلامه ؟*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

قال ابن سعد: "الأخنس بن شريق واسمه أبي بن شريق بن عمرو بن وهب بن علاج، واسمه عمير بن أبي سلمة بن عبد العزى بن غيرة بن عوف بن ثقيف حليف بني زهرة بن كلاب، وكان اسمه أبيا. فلما أشار على بني زهرة بن كلاب بالرجوع إلى مكة حين توجهوا بالنفير إلى بدر ليمنعوا العير فقبلوا منه فرجعوا، فقيل خنس بهم، فسمي الأخنس يومئذ.
ثم قال: "قال محمد بن عمر: وأسلم الأخنس بن شريق يوم فتح مكة، وشهد مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حنينا، وأعطاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع المؤلفة قلوبهم، توفي في أول خلافة عمر بن الخطاب، ولم يحفظ عنه شيء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم". "الطبقات-متمم الصحابة" (ص: 293-294).

وقال ابن حجر: "الأخنس بن شريق بن عمرو بن وهب بن علاج بن أبي سلمة بن عبد العزى بن غيرة بن عوف بن ثقيف الثقفي أبو ثعلبة حليف بني زهرة اسمه أبي وإنما لقب الأخنس لأنه رجع ببني زهرة من بدر لما جاءهم الخبر أن أبا سفيان نجا بالعير فقيل خنس الأخنس ببني زهرة فسمي بذلك ثم أسلم الأخنس فكان من المؤلفة وشهد حنينا ومات في أول خلافة عمر.
ذكره أبو موسى، عن ابن شاهين، قال: حدثنا محمد بن إبراهيم، حدثنا محمد بن يزيد، عن رجاله.
وكذا ذكره ابن فتحون، عن الطبري.
وذكره الذهلي في "الزهريات" بسند صحيح، عن الزهري، عن سعيد بن المسيب أن أبا سفيان وأبا جهل والأخنس اجتمعوا ليلا يسمعون القرآن سرا فذكر القصة وفيها أن الأخنس أتى أبا سفيان فقال ما تقول قال أعرف وأنكر قال أبو سفيان فما تقول أنت قال أراه الحق.
وذكر ابن عطية،، عن السدي أن الأخنس جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأظهر الإسلام وقال الله يعلم أني صادق ثم هرب بعد ذلك فمر بقوم من المسلمين فحرق لهم زرعا وقتل حمرا فنزلت {ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخصام} إلى قوله {ولبئس المهاد}.
وقال ابن عطية: ما ثبت قط أن الأخنس أسلم.
قلت: قد أثبته في الصحابة من تقدم ذكره ولا مانع أن يسلم ثم يرتد ثم يرجع إلى الإسلام والله أعلم". "الإصابة" (1/81-82). وينظر "أسد الغابة" (1/60).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وجزم بصحبته الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلا 6 / 125 فقال في ترجمة عَبْدُ اللهِ بنُ أَبِي نَجِيْحٍ يَسَارٍ أَبُو يَسَارٍ الثَّقَفِيُّ :
... وَاسْمُ أَبِيْهِ: يَسَارٌ، مَوْلَى الأَخْنَسِ بنِ شُرَيْقٍ الصَّحَابِيِّ .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خبرا 
في روضة الأنوار :
" اعتداءات على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
... وكان الأخنس بن شريق الثقفي أيضاً ينال من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "

هل التاريخ لم يذكر هذا الاعتداء قبل إسلامه - رضي الله عنه - ؟ أم أنه ذكر ولكن نقول هذا من الأدب مع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم حيث أن المباكفوري رحمه الله لم يبين الاعتداء ؟*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> *جزاكم الله خبرا 
> في روضة الأنوار :
> " اعتداءات على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
> ... وكان الأخنس بن شريق الثقفي أيضاً ينال من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "
> 
> هل التاريخ لم يذكر هذا الاعتداء قبل إسلامه - رضي الله عنه - ؟ أم أنه ذكر ولكن نقول هذا من الأدب مع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم حيث أن المباكفوري رحمه الله لم يبين الاعتداء ؟*


وجزاك الله مثله.
قلَّبتُ نظري فيما طالته يدي من كتب التراجم-التي ترجمت، أو تعرَّضت له-= فلم أقف على شيءٍ  من هذا! أي: كونه كان ينال من شخصِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقولِ أو الفعلِ. 
فلربما صاحب الكتاب-المذكور-، فَهٍم هذا، من بعض الذي ذكر عنه، في عداوته للإسلام والمسلمين قبل إسلامه-فيما قيل-، ولكن ليس بجيدٍ، فليس فيه ما يثبت جنايته على الجناب النبوي في نفسه، والله أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

